# Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden



## SuperMario (2. April 2007)

*Bericht Hochseeangeln "MS Klar Kimming" Warnemünde 30. & 31.03.2007*

Ich hatte für eine kleine Gruppe von 12 Leuten (der Großteil bestand aus Mitgliedern aus unserm Angelverein) für den 30 und 31. März eine Tour mit der Klar Kiming gebucht. Bereits vor zwei Jahren hatten wir mit diesem Kutter gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Doch dieses Mal sollte es für alle ein fast unvergessliches Angelerlebnis werden.

Nachdem alle Formalitäten geklärt waren (u.a. orderten wir auch 2 Touristenscheine) und der Treffpunkt sowie die Fahrzeuge festgelegt waren, starteten wir unsere Tour am Donnerstag um 23.30 bei meinem Bruder. 

http://img390.*ih.us/img390/6149/warnemnde001fb2.jpg

Wir fuhren zunächst mit 2 Autos bis zur Raststätte "Harz" auf der A7, wo wir die letzte 3 Kollegen trafen. Jetzt waren wir komplett und konnten die restlichen Kilometer bis nach Warnemünde in Angriff nehmen. Dort kamen wir gegen 5 Uhr an der Aral-Tankstelle an der Stadtautobahn an, wo wir uns die Angelkarten für die Ostsee besorgten. Ab ging's zum Yachthafen von Warnemünde, wo die Klar Kimming liegen sollte. Bei unserem letzten Törn vor 2 Jahren lag sie noch im Stadthafen von Rostock, deswegen mussten wir ein wenig suchen, bevor wir den Kahn entern konnten und dort erstmal in Ruhe das Frühstück genossen.

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/3821/warnemnde007fm3.jpg

http://img396.*ih.us/img396/2505/warnemnde002wi4.jpg

Nachdem der Kapitän den Pott noch vollgetankt und seinen zweiten Kutter - die "MS Barents-See" verlegt hatte - fuhren wir mit knapp einer Dreiviertel-Stunde Verspätung auf die Ostsee hinaus. 

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/1824/warnemnde003ue4.jpg

Das Wetter konnte besser nicht sein: es war zwar ziemlich kalt, aber keine Wolke am Himmel, die Sonne schien und der Wind blies nur ein wenig aus nordöstlicher Richtung. Herrliches Angelwetter.

http://img47.*ih.us/img47/7168/warnemnde004pw6.jpg

Nach ca. einer Stunde Fahrt legten wir den ersten Stop in der Nähe der restlichen Angelkutter aus Warnemünde ein, aber es tat sich nicht viel, sodass der Kapitän die Gruppe verließ und noch ca. eine halbe Stunde weiter fuhr.
So nach und nach stellten sich auch die ersten Fänge ein, es waren jedoch keine Größeren dabei - viele Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60 cm, die Untermaßigen durften wieder schwimmen. Insgesamt hatte aber jeder - bis auf Mogli seinen Fisch gefangen - ich hatte mit 8 Stück die meisten, der Schnitt lag bei 4. 

http://img260.*ih.us/img260/3433/warnemnde006re3.jpg

Kurz vor Schluß gab es dann noch eine Erbsensuppe und die Rückfahrt ging durch das Filetieren der Fische auch relativ schnell vorbei. Immerhin hatte der Käpt'n die dreiviertel Stunde von der Verspätung früh hinten dran gehängt. Gegen 16.15 liefen wir also wieder in den Hafen von Warnemünde ein.

http://img240.*ih.us/img240/9426/warnemnde005pr2.jpg

Am Abend machten wir dann noch einen kleinen Bummel an der Hafenpromenade von Warnemünde - natürlich wurde das ein oder andere Angelgeschäft aufgesucht und auch ein paar Taler dort gegen den vielleicht am nächsten Tag erfolgreichen Pilker eingetauscht. Das geplante Heringsangeln in der Warnow ließen wir ausfallen und gingen stattdessen noch einen Happen Essen und verschwanden dann so nach und nach alle in unseren Kojen auf der Klar Kimming. Die lange Anreise und der Angeltag stecken schließlich noch in unseren Gliedern.

Nach einer doch sehr kurzen und durch laute Geräusche aus den anderen Kojen recht unruhigen Nacht kletterten wir gegen 5 Uhr früh am Samstag aus den Betten und stürmten den kleinen Salon an Deck zum Frühstück. Diesmal legten wir pünktlich um 6.30 Uhr und erreichten bei etwas rauherer See, aber immer noch klarem und kalten Wetter nach etwa 2 Stunden die Fanggründe. Wie sich später heraus stellte, waren wir diesmal noch ein Stück weiter gefahren - mein Handy begrüßte mich schon in Dänemark. Doch es sollte für viele von uns ein Tag mit neuem persönlichen Rekord werden. Der Smutje gab uns Bescheid, das das Echolot nur so vor Dorsch strotzte, doch am Anfang wollten die Dorsche noch nicht so richtig. 

Den Anfang machte Mogli - er war am Vortag Schneider geblieben - mein Bruder legte nach und hatte gleich einen ordentlichen Brummer von über 80 cm hochgeholt. 

http://img102.*ih.us/img102/2045/warnemnde008pe6.jpg

Auf unserer Seite war es nur mein Bruder, der jetzt schon zwei schöne Bartelträger hochgepumpt hatte und jetzt schon wieder eine krumme Rute hatte. Diesmal nahm er die Metermarke in Angriff, verfehlte sie aber leider um winzige drei Zentimeter. Damit war ich meinen Rekord in der Familie los - doch noch war ja nicht abgehupt.

http://img109.*ih.us/img109/4384/warnemnde009il7.jpg

Die Freude war bei allen riesig über solch eine gute Fangstelle.

Da die Drift jetzt immer stärker wurde, entschloss ich mich dazu, meine zweite Rute rauszuholen und mit meiner Abu Ambassadeur C5500 zu bestücken und in der Abdrift einzusetzen, um besseren Grundkontakt zu haben. Als Pilker montierte ich den Original Kieler Blitz in 100 Gramm. Die nächste Abdrift kam und ich ließ den Pilker genau unter dem Boot zu Grund sausen .... dort kam er aber gar nicht an, denn er fand den Weg direkt in ein riesiges Dorschmaul. Die Yad Öresund war gebogen wie ein Flitzebogen und jeder versuch einen Meter Schnur auf die Rolle zu bekommen, wurde sofort mit einem heftigen Kopfschütteln erwidert und durch den Druck der Abdrift sowie der mächtigen Gegenwehr am anderen Ende bekam ich zunächst nicht viel von der Geflochtenen zurück. Ich schickte jetzt noch schnell ein Gebot zum Himmel, dass ja kein Schnurbruch oder Ähnliches passierte, schließlich hatte ich kein Vorfach als Puffer montiert. Aber die Ambassadeur gab immer rechtzeitig Schnur nach und langsam konnte ich auch wieder ein paar Meter zurück erobern. So langsam begannen die Arme zu schmerzen und noch war nichts von dem Fisch zu sehen.
Im Bug hatte auch Frank mit einem Dorsch zu kämpfen, der sich natürlich genau in meiner Schnur verhedderte.
Als endlich ein Dorsch zu sehen war und der Smutje ihn gekonnt mit dem Gaff ans Deck bugsierte, wunderte ich mich schon ein wenig: "Wie kann ein so 'kleiner' Dorsch, so viel Gegenwehr leisten?". Der Dorsch war allerdings auch gute 80 cm und gehörte aber Frank. Mein Bruder hatte gleich Frank's Schnur durchgeschnitten, doch es dauerte einen Moment, bis ich begriff, das mein Dorsch ja immer noch im Wasser schwamm. Dummerweise hatte ich den Freilauf der Multirolle eingeschaltet, da ich dachte, es war mein Dorsch, der da an Deck lag.
Glücklicherweise merkte ich nachdem die Schnur wieder straff war am anderen Ende noch immer diese heftige Gegenwehr und musste mir jetzt wieder die vorher mühsam erkämpften Meter zurückholen. Doch nach ca. 10 Minuten schien der Kampf verloren und ich bekam zwar immer mehr schmerzende Arme, aber auch immer mehr Schnur auf die Rolle.
Der Rest war einfach nur ein Schrei der Begeisterung. Vor mir an Deck lag mein erster Meter-Fisch in meinem Leben: ein Ostsee-Leopard von 103 cm und 23 Pfund |laola:.

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/8991/warnemnde012we8.jpg

Das ich noch einen weiteren Riesen von 93 cm und gut 15 Pfund fangen konnte, war das absolute Sahnehäubchen auf einen perfekten Angeltag.

http://img454.*ih.us/img454/1728/warnemnde011er8.jpg

Fast jeder von uns hatte seine persönliche Bestmarke übertroffen - Karl-Heinz konnte ebenfalls noch einen Dorsch über einen Meter fangen (102 cm).

http://img117.*ih.us/img117/5004/warnemnde010tk7.jpg

Überglücklich aber geschafft fuhren wir zurück zum Hafen nach Warnemünde und verabschiedeten uns vom Kapitän, der uns auch noch mal seine Mehrtagestouren mit der MS Barents-See nahe legte, worauf wir vielleicht im nächsten Jahr zurückkommen werden.

Die Rückfahrt verlief bis auf einen kleineren Stau in Hamburg relativ problemlos, sodass wir gegen 21 Uhr wieder zu Hause waren.

FAZIT: Ein unvergessliches Angelwochenende mit etlichen persönlichen Rekorden ging zu Ende und die paar Euros mehr für die Ostseekarte sowie die Ausfahrt auf der Klar Kimming hatten sich für alle bezahlt gemacht. Wir kommen bestimmt wieder.


----------



## chris13 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Netter Bericht


----------



## djoerni (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

sehr schöner bericht mit super bildern! da habt ihr ja einen super törn gehabt! da juckt es doch gleich wieder in den fingern!


----------



## wallek (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

schöner Bericht klasse Fotos! Dickes Petri an alle!


----------



## Acipenser (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Schöner Bericht und klasse Bilder. Fettes Petri aus dem Süden der Republik.


----------



## BennyO (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Danke für so einen klassen Bericht + Fotos. Petri noch mal




Gruß Benny


----------



## Ossipeter (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Tolles Wochenende und traumhafte Fänge. Schöner Bericht und Fotos.


----------



## HD4ever (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

hat sich ja gelohnt ... #6 Glückwunsch


----------



## @dr! (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

kann mich den anderen nur anschließen und auch von mir dickes petri heil!


----------



## Lengangler (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Das war ja eine klasse Ausfahrt!! Hört man echt wenig von so großen Dorschen, umso schöner wenn ich jetzt weiß das es sie gibt#6 ...Wetter war ja auch top, nochmals: Glückwunsch!!


----------



## haukep (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Mhh, Laichdorsche, tolle Wurst...


----------



## Sicki67 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Klasse Bericht, weiterhin Petri Heil

Gruß Sicki


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Moin!

Netter Bericht.


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



haukep schrieb:


> Mhh, Laichdorsche, tolle Wurst...



Endlich, finde ich gut das sich manche Leute noch solche Kommentare trauen #6 #6 #6 
Wollte auch erst was dazu schreiben, aber hatte keine Lust schon wieder als Buhmann dazustehen.  

Ist übrigends definitiv NICHT ironisch gemeint!

...trotzdem netter Bericht....


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

netter bericht und schöne fotos, bis auf das Kistenbild, muss denn sowas gezeigt werden#d

Petri zum Fich des lebens:m


----------



## Steffen90 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



haukep schrieb:


> Mhh, Laichdorsche, tolle Wurst...


lachichdorsche??#d  neeeeee meiner meinung nach ham die schon abgelaicht! sehen jedenfalls so aus! also alles in bester ornung!

super bericht!#6


----------



## noworkteam (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> netter bericht und schöne fotos, bis auf das Kistenbild, muss denn sowas gezeigt werden#d


 
Wo ist denn da Problem mir dem Kistenbild ??? |kopfkrat 

Also meine Kiste sieht auch so aus,..,jedenfalls wenn was drin ist...

Das wirkliche Leben sieht halt so aus,,., auch ein Schnitzel hat ein "farbigen" Weg hinter sich...

Den Fängern herzlichen Glückwunsch...

PS. Kistenbilder, Laichdorsch, etc....die ewige Kritik, ich kann es wirklich nicht mehr bei (fast) jedem Bericht lesen,..#q 

nein ich habe keine Laichdorsche gefangen
ja meine Kiste ins am Ende des Törn auch blutig
nein da sind keine 25cm Heringsdorsche drin...
nein ich betäube meine Würmer vor dem letzten Gang nicht

Meine, wenn auch spärlichen Berichte, schenk ich mir in Zukunft ,..,immer wieder die Gutmensch-Ethik-Kommentare, ne danke..

kopfschüttelnd

Noworkteam


----------



## leguan8 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder!


----------



## Coasthunter (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da Problem mir dem Kistenbild ??? |kopfkrat
> 
> Also meine Kiste sieht auch so aus,..,jedenfalls wenn was drin ist...
> 
> ...


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. #6 

Danke für die schönen Fotos und den super Bericht dazu. Ein fettes Petri Heil von mir.


----------



## kerlchen (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

gratuliereeeeee

spitzenbericht und spitzenfotos

aber leider...warum muss immer wieder "wer" seinen negativen senf dazugeben
da wundert mich es nicht das immer weniger einen bericht schreiben wollen...wenn man aufpassen muss was man schreibt und welche bilder man reinstellt

vorschlag....jeder autor sollte seinen bericht danach sperren können...und alle anderen haben nur eine leseberechtigung

ist zwar schade ums positive feedback ,aber anscheinend kann man hier nicht mehr anders "das erlebte" zum ausdruck bringen ,ohne irgendwelche negativen antworten einiger neider

lg aus wien
kerlchen


----------



## bodenseepeter (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



kerlchen schrieb:


> gratuliereeeeee
> 
> vorschlag....jeder autor sollte seinen bericht danach sperren können...und alle anderen haben nur eine leseberechtigung
> 
> ...



Habe ich mir auch überlegt.

Dickes Petri Heil aus dem wilden Süden, genau 1.000km von Warnemünde entfernt, leider!


----------



## just4fan (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da Problem mir dem Kistenbild ??? |kopfkrat
> 
> Also meine Kiste sieht auch so aus,..,jedenfalls wenn was drin ist...
> 
> ...




|good:

bilder voll aus dem anglerleben, mit klasse bericht, so is das nunmal, filets kann man nicht angeln (oder doch |kopfkrat )

die dorsche sind klasse, und korekt abgestochen, sieht sauber aus :m


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Immer mit der Ruhe,
der Bericht ist super, die Fische scheinen den Wanst voll Krabben zu haben. Laich sieht eigentlich anders aus. Trotzdem:

Ich finde den Hinweis vom jungen Dorschler absolut o.k.
Ein Bild wie so eine matschige Fischkiste ist unästhetisch. Es sieht nicht gut aus. Natürlich wissen Angler, wie das aussieht. Aber es ist kein Foto, was eine Veröffentlichung wert ist. Andere und bessere sind dabei und die sind in Ordnung.

Ist klar, dass man keine Filets angeln kann. Filethaufen zu fotografieren ist der nächste Schwachsinn, den es immer wieder zu sehen gibt.

Es geht hier ganz einfach um die *Schönheit* unseres Hobbys. Also nehmt die schönen Fotos. Es geht doch garnicht darum, jemanden runter zu putzen. Ein paar gutgemeinte Hinweise - mehr nicht. Die kann man sicher auch ab, wenn man so schöne Erlebnisse hatte.

Hat schon mal jemand einen Jäger gesehen, der hinterher ne Tonne Goulasch fotografiert hat??


----------



## bennie (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe,
> der Bericht ist super, die Fische scheinen den Wanst voll Krabben zu haben. Laich sieht eigentlich anders aus. Trotzdem:
> 
> Ich finde den Hinweis vom jungen Dorschler absolut o.k.
> ...



super Post!

eine konstruktive Kritik habe ich auch noch: dieser Augenhöhlen-Griff ist echt überholt. sieht einfach nur s****** aus


----------



## Tyron (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Petri Heil!
Hast ne feine Schreibsel, top!

Auch mir sind einige Dinge aufgefallen, die jetzt nicht unbedingt sooo positiv sind. Wurden aber zum Teil hier schon erwähnt und ist mir jetzt auch echt zu lästig, das jetzt hier wieder groß und breit zu erläutern.

Wenn, dann bekommste ne PN, aber ich mach dich jetzt hier nicht schlecht, weil ich, wie oben schon erwähnte, deinen Bericht einfach nur GUT finde!


@ all: Bitte schreibt eure Angelausflüge auch in Zukungft hier ins AB! Ich werde auch in ZUnkunft Kritik nur per PN "verteilen". Hat aus meiner Sicht mehr Sinn, da es dann nicht immer gleich zur "Rudelbildung" kommt.


----------



## Ossipeter (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Was heisst hier "Schönheit unseres Hobbies?" Entweder ich steh zu meiner Passion oder nicht. Wenn ja dann vertrete ich diese auch! Die Milch kommt nicht aus dem Tetrapack und das Schnitzel nicht aus der Tiefkühltruhe! Wenn da Blut gezeigt wird, dann ist das kein Ketchup oder Filmblut. Das ist halt so wenn ich lebende Tiere nach den Vorschriften des Tierschutzgesetzes ordungsgemäß schlachte! Muss man da jedesmal aufheulen, wenn ein Bild dabei ist, was "Andere" evtl. in irgendeiner Weise in ihrer "Toleranzgrenze" treffen könnte? 
Lasst uns froh sein, dass wir unser Hobby noch erleben und ausleben dürfen. Aber wenn ihr immer mehr unser eigenes  Interesse bei jedem Bericht so runterbügelt. dann wundert euch nicht, wenn wir keine Lobby für unsere Passion zusammen bringen.


----------



## Steffen90 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Was heisst hier "Schönheit unseres Hobbies?" Entweder ich steh zu meiner Passion oder nicht. Wenn ja dann vertrete ich diese auch! Die Milch kommt nicht aus dem Tetrapack und das Schnitzel nicht aus der Tiefkühltruhe! Wenn da Blut gezeigt wird, dann ist das kein Ketchup oder Filmblut. Das ist halt so wenn ich lebende Tiere nach den Vorschriften des Tierschutzgesetzes ordungsgemäß schlachte! Muss man da jedesmal aufheulen, wenn ein Bild dabei ist, was "Andere" evtl. in irgendeiner Weise in ihrer "Toleranzgrenze" treffen könnte?
> Lasst uns froh sein, dass wir unser Hobby noch erleben und ausleben dürfen. Aber wenn ihr immer mehr unser eigenes Interesse bei jedem Bericht so runterbügelt. dann wundert euch nicht, wenn wir keine Lobby für unsere Passion zusammen bringen.


|good:|good:  mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen!


----------



## just4fan (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> |good:|good:  mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen!





vielleicht doch, wer schreibt mit der freude wie dieser bericht nach den schlägen noch seine angelerlebnisse??????

ich finde immer wieder, dass wir uns hier zu oft mit der keule gegenseitig auf die birne haun, und es gibt doch da nur eine meute welche sich jetzt freut!


----------



## Steffen90 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

nagut mag sein! aber ich finde halt das dieser bericht auch wirklich top ist! und die fotos auch! eine fischkiste mit waidgerecht getöteten fische... was ist daran so schlimm? 
aber ossipeter hat recht so ist es eben!
und es gibt sicher noch leute die hier ihre angelerlebnisse posten! ich finde es auch immer traurig wenn sowas kaputtgeschwätzt wird! das ist doch nicht sinn und zweck solcher berichte geschweige denn socher foren! und welche die sich über sowas kaputtlachen gibts doch immer!


----------



## Nauke (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> |good:|good:  mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen!



Doch, da gibts etwas mehr zu sagen.

Erstmal danke für den Bericht und Petri zu den super Fischen#6 

Nun zu Laichdorsch und Kistenfoto.

Das ist nun mal das AB und das AB ist so gewachsen. Solche Kommentare
sind absolut ok. bei so vielen Mitgliedern. 

Und wenn wir mal in zurück liegenden Trööts nachschnökern dann wurde doch
gerade hier die Sensibilietät für solche Themen erzeugt und auch gefördert.

Und nun soll sich keiner wundern wenn die Geister die gerufen wurden nun
nicht mehr los zu bekommen sind.

Also ich berichte auch weiter. Und wenn ich dann für bestimmte Sachen
Kritik bekomme werde ich damit umgehen und nicht gleich die beleidigte
Leberwurst spielen. 

Und wie es in einer Fischkiste aussieht weiß wohl jeder von uns, jedoch kann
man eine gute Strecke auch anders präsentieren.

Und wenn ich einen Bericht einstelle denke ich schon beim schreiben drüber
nach wie was aufgenommen werden könnte und bin dann für eventuelle Kritiken bereit.

Was will ich eigendlich sagen: 

Schreibt weiter eure Berichte, seit euch dabei über Meinungsverschiedenheiten im klaren und lasst Kritiken zu.

Gruß Nauke


----------



## haukep (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Also tut mir ja leid, wenn ich hier dem Einen oder Anderen auf den Schlipps trete, aber ich finde es einfach daneben wenn man zwischen Januar und April auf die großen Dorsche der Ostsee angelt. Der Dorschbestand der Ostsee lässt das nicht mehr lange zu.
Fahrt doch dafür nach Norge oder Norddänemark, so mache ich das auch wenn ich "Fleisch" brauche...

Ob die Mamis schon abgelaicht haben oder nicht ist dabei völlig lachs...


----------



## Ossipeter (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



haukep schrieb:


> Also tut mir ja leid, wenn ich hier dem Einen oder Anderen auf den Schlipps trete, aber ich finde es einfach daneben wenn man zwischen Januar und April auf die großen Dorsche der Ostsee angelt. Der Dorschbestand der Ostsee lässt das nicht mehr lange zu.
> Fahrt doch dafür nach Norge oder Norddänemark, so mache ich das auch wenn ich "Fleisch" brauche...
> 
> Ob die Mamis schon abgelaicht haben oder nicht ist dabei völlig lachs...



Warum machst du dann dafür kein eigenes Thema auf? Wäre meines Erachtens besser, als auf den Bericht und die Fotos von einem von uns zu reagieren, der eine tiefes und toll motiviertes Erlebnis beim Kutterangeln hatte, das noch dazu so wie es dargestellt wurde, keine Laichdorsche betraf und der uns daran teilhaben lassen wollte. Deine Ansinnen über den Erhalt des Ostseedorschbestand in allen Ehren, aber der Tipp mit dem Fleisch machen ist auch nicht hilfeich, weil dann solltest du ein generelles Verbot für den Fang des Ostseedorsches betreiben. Da gibt es ja schon genügend Argumente, was passiert, wenn der laichfähige Dorsch im August, oder im März gefangen wird.


----------



## haukep (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Warum machst du dann dafür kein eigenes Thema auf? Wäre meines Erachtens besser, als auf den Bericht und die Fotos von einem von uns zu reagieren, der eine tiefes und toll motiviertes Erlebnis beim Kutterangeln hatte, das noch dazu so wie es dargestellt wurde, keine Laichdorsche betraf und der uns daran teilhaben lassen wollte. Deine Ansinnen über den Erhalt des Ostseedorschbestand in allen Ehren, aber der Tipp mit dem Fleisch machen ist auch nicht hilfeich, weil dann solltest du ein generelles Verbot für den Fang des Ostseedorsches betreiben. Da gibt es ja schon genügend Argumente, was passiert, wenn der laichfähige Dorsch im August, oder im März gefangen wird.



Ja genau das meine ich ja, ich bin ja auch generell gegen dieses Großdorschschlachten in der Ostsee. In den norwegischen Fjorden mag der Bestand das ja abkönnen, hier aber definitiv nicht. Und wenn ich dann solche Bilder sehe wie diese hier am Anfang des Berichtes wird mir ganz anders...


----------



## Acipenser (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Zurückblickend nach einigen Stunden muss ich sagen, dass ich auch einige Bilder der FSK unterzogen hätte (freiweillige Selbstkontrolle) (Blutbilder, Augengriff) - so wie ich das letztens selbst auch gemacht habe (Gaffbilder).

Im Vordergrund stand aber die Erinnerung an die eigenen Fische, die durch diesen Bericht wieder aufgefrischt wurden. Das Gefühl, wie es war, als mein 1m Dorsch gegen mich kämpfte, mein Gefühl, als er die hart erarbeiteten Meter wieder abzog. Das Adranalin, der Zorn auf die unachtsamen Nachbarn, die beruhigenden Worte meines Bruders. Eine reiche Empfindungswelt, in so kurzer Zeit.

Angeln lebt für mich sehr stark von Träumen und Erinnerungen. Nochmals Danke für den Bericht.


----------



## duck_68 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Danke für den schönen Bericht und die klasse Bilder#6


----------



## andre23 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

...also toller bericht und erfolg...schön mal wieder von super fangerfolgen aus meiner heimat zu hören....super bilder....

....mein tip nehmt euch beim nächsten mal ne tüte fischstäbchen mit legt sie in die kiste und macht dann die fotos...und sagt so sieht es hier aus...das war ein meter dorsch!!!...wenn keiner die fotos sehen möchte, ich finde sie klasse, soll er halt wegsehen!!!...aber wehe ihr fangt mal so einen fisch, dann wird doch in allen posen fotografiert!!!...kann diese leidige diskusion nicht mehr hören...find fotos und bericht klasse...weiter so...und hört nicht auf die neider...

..it´s suggar babe...

mvh andré


----------



## andre23 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

ps: laichdorsch....schaut mal auf die uhr....


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Goile Fische:k :k  Hattet wohl einen Coolen Tag!!!
Nun habe ich eine ahnung warum ich hier keine ü80er Fange,
die sind bei euch in der Truhe:q #6 :m


----------



## Sailfisch (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Zunächst Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und dem tollen Bericht!

Laß Dich durch manch kritische Stimme nicht beirren, die habe ich auch schon gehört. 



haukep schrieb:


> Also tut mir ja leid, wenn ich hier dem Einen oder Anderen auf den Schlipps trete, aber ich finde es einfach daneben wenn man zwischen Januar und April auf die großen Dorsche der Ostsee angelt. Der Dorschbestand der Ostsee lässt das nicht mehr lange zu.
> Fahrt doch dafür nach Norge oder Norddänemark, so mache ich das auch wenn ich "Fleisch" brauche...
> 
> Ob die Mamis schon abgelaicht haben oder nicht ist dabei völlig lachs...



Erkläre mir doch bitte nur eine einzige Sache: Warum angelst Du überhaupt? Wo liegt der Unterschied, wenn ich einen Laichdorsch kurz nach dem Ablaichen (ohne gezielt darauf gefischt zu haben) fange und erlege oder ihn aber erheblich später fange und erlege.


----------



## andre23 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

....der unterschied mag der neid sein???...persönlich bevorzuge ich auch die dorsche um 50-60cm....aber solche fänge sind doch klasse!!!....warum stellen immer wieder angler, angler an den pranger???....das ist typisch deutsch....überall anderswo freuen sich die kollegen....frag mal die fischer!!!!....

...wann geht es das nächste mal auf tour?

mvh andré


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Zunächst Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und dem tollen Bericht!
> 
> Laß Dich durch manch kritische Stimme nicht beirren, die habe ich ich schon gehört.
> 
> ...





Wodrin besteht der Unterschied,ob Fr. Halmich gegen eine durchtrainierte Gegnerin antritt oder sich eine Frau von der Wöchnerinstation holt,welche grad entbinden will ???#q #q #q 

WENN wir Angeln als SPORT betreiben,so sollte auch ein wenig SPORTSGEIST dabeisein.... habe fättich und halte jetzt wieder schön brav meinen Mund.

P.S. Tut mir leid,dass ein so schöner Bericht immer wieder zerredet wird,dem Autor weiterhin viel Spaß beim Angeln und hoffentlich auch noch viele dicke (Sommer-) Fische.



Uli


----------



## Rainer 32 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Schöner Vergleich, Uli:m


----------



## SuperMario (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

@All: Zunächst erstmal vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche zu den Fischen und dem Bericht! #h Es ist schon etwas Besonderes, in der Ostsee einen solchen Tag erleben zu dürfen #6!

@Kritik: Ich habe ehrlich gesagt mit solch einer Diskussion gerechnet. Wie man sieht, gehen die Meinungen sehr weit auseinander - und das ist auch gut so, schließlich haben wir hier ja ein Forum mit vielen Mitgliedern. :m
Und dennoch habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, diesen Bericht hier reinzustellen, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass das AB auch von solchen Berichten lebt und ich persönlich diese Berichte sehr gern lese. Also lasse ich auch andere Gleichgesinnte an meinen Erlebnissen teilhaben. 

Zu der Diskussion der Laichdorsche kann ich nur Folgendes sagen: Ich habe mich im Vorfeld hier im AB informiert und gelesen, dass viele Dorsche zu dieser Zeit schon abgelaicht haben. Deswegen hatten wir auch kein schlechtes Gewissen, da wir die Laichdorschangelei auch nicht befürworten. Sicherlich waren noch einige Dorsche dabei, die noch nicht abgelaicht hatten, aber der Großteil der gefangenen Fische hatte keinen Laich mehr im Bauch. #6 
Dieser Termin war auch der einzige, bei der der Großteil der Teilnehmer aus unserem Verein Zeit hatte - normalerweise machen wir immer immer erst gegen Ende April unsere Ostseetour - auch auf Rücksicht auf das Laichgeschäft.

Zum Augenhöhlengriff muss jeder selbst Stellung beziehen. Ich nutze diesen Griff seitdem mir mal ein Dorsch beim Kehlen über der Bordwand aus der Hand gerutscht ist. Das ist mir - seitdem ich diesen Griff nutze - noch nicht wieder passiert. Sicherlich ist es nicht sonderlich ästethisch, aber wie gesagt, das muss jeder selbst wissen.

... und das Kistenbild ist einfach ein Teil des Angelns auf einem Kutter.

PS: Ich ermutige alle hiermit, ihre Berichte trotz aller Kritik hier ins AB einzustellen. Lasst euch nicht entmutigen. Und wenn jemand Kritik äußern möchte, dann sollte er dass tun, aber immer darauf achten, dass es nicht persönlich und verletztend ist!


----------



## Nauke (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



SuperMario schrieb:


> @All: Zunächst erstmal vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche zu den Fischen und dem Bericht! #h Es ist schon etwas Besonderes, in der Ostsee einen solchen Tag erleben zu dürfen #6!
> 
> @Kritik: Ich habe ehrlich gesagt mit solch einer Diskussion gerechnet. Wie man sieht, gehen die Meinungen sehr weit auseinander - und das ist auch gut so, schließlich haben wir hier ja ein Forum mit vielen Mitgliedern. :m
> Und dennoch habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, diesen Bericht hier reinzustellen, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass das AB auch von solchen Berichten lebt und ich persönlich diese Berichte sehr gern lese. Also lasse ich auch andere Gleichgesinnte an meinen Erlebnissen teilhaben.
> ...



|good: #r 

Wenn alle so mit Kritiken umgehen, würde so mancher Zoff nicht entstehen#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

@ Mario #r


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Hallo Mario,
es ist doch schön, von einem solchen Tag zu berichten. Man liest es ja auch förmlich, dass es für Euch ein Top Tag war. Diese Freude will auch niemand schmälern.
Wenn dann Anmerkungen oder Kritik kommt, ist das, soweit sie nicht persönlich formuliert wird, doch nur als Handreichung gemeint, um sich selbst weiter zu entwickeln. Du hast es glaube ich ganz richtig verstanden. Einige aber noch immer nicht..

Natürlich weiß jeder, woher der Fisch kommt, wie die "rote Arbeit" aussieht und wie eine volle Kiste Fisch aussieht. Wer das aber so hinnimmt und nicht begreift, das es völlig egal ist, ob er dazu steht oder nicht: Er richtet Schaden für alle Angler an.
Wenn man meint, solche Fotos machen zu müssen, "weil man dazu steht", sollte man sich die auch zu Hause fein aufbewahren.
Eine Veröffentlichung im Internet wird nicht nur von Anglern gelesen. Dieses hier ist der Ort, wo unsere Gegner sich mit Munition versehen. Natürlich kann einem das auch noch egal sein. Dann muß man aber bitte auch später nicht maulen, wenn anhand solcher "Dokumentationen" plötzlich Verbote auf uns niederprasseln, die dann wieder genau von den gleichen Personen
als "typisch deutsch" abgetan werden.

Nochmals: Es geht hier nicht um Kritik der Kritik willen. Es geht ganz einfach darum, unser Hobby anderen gegenüber als schön und sauber darzustellen ( wir selbst wissen doch, warum wir angeln ). Deshalb ist der schön fotografierte Einzelfisch einfach
besser, als Aufnahmen aus Fischkisten, Filetberge oder andere
Stapel und gelegte Strecken. 
Natürlich lockt es, wenn man denn endlich auch einmal mit einem großen Fang dran war, bloß alles auf einmal aufs Foto zu bringen.
Kann man doch auch tun - aber nicht zur Veröffentlichung.
Wir müssen unsere Gegner doch nicht noch motivieren und die Argumente oder "Beweise" frei Haus liefern.


----------



## SuperMario (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

@Dolfin: Aus dieser Sicht habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. Das ist sicherlich ein gutes Argument #6. 

Ich habe dich so verstanden, das du in meinem Bericht im Speziellen das Bild mit der Fischkiste meinst. Ich habe auch lang überlegt, ob ich es einstellen soll oder nicht. Es wären sicherlich weitaus weniger Meldungen gekommen, hätte ich es nicht getan. Ich könnte es ja auch einfach wieder aus dem Bericht löschen, aber ich finde das nicht gut. Ich denke, das darauf weder ein unwaidmännisches Abschtechen noch eine große Anzahl an Fischen zu sehen ist. Und wenn solche Fotos der Grund für die Motivation der Angelgegner sein sollen, dann höre ich lieber gleich auf mit meinem / unserem schönen Hobby auf #c.

Ich werde allerdings in meinem nächsten Bericht - der auf jeden Fall folgt :m - auf solche Fotos nach Möglichkeit verzichten.


----------



## Acipenser (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



SuperMario schrieb:


> PS: Ich ermutige alle hiermit, ihre Berichte trotz aller Kritik hier ins AB einzustellen. Lasst euch nicht entmutigen. Und wenn jemand Kritik äußern möchte, dann sollte er dass tun, aber immer darauf achten, dass es nicht persönlich und verletztend ist!


also wirklich: große Hochachtung, wie Du damit umgehst

DAS IST VORBILDLICH


Vorschlag zum Augenhöhlengriff: zum Kehlen über der Bordwand ja, für die Fotos dann der Kiemengriff. So hast Du beides, Sicherheit und Asthetik.

Und weiterhin Petri 
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## micha_2 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

ihr ward in warnemünde? und dann in hamburg im stau?


----------



## SuperMario (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



micha_2 schrieb:


> ihr ward in warnemünde? und dann in hamburg im stau?


Ja wir sind die A20 bis Lübeck, dann die A1 bis Hamburg und zu Schluß die A7 bis nach Seesen gefahren. Das ist genausoweit wie über Berlin, geht aber schneller (wenn kein Stau ist) und ich kenne die Strecke besser :q.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Hej Mario,

Vielen Dank für diesen tollen Bericht und die klasse Foto's!!!#v
Schön zu sehen, dass es doch noch richtig große Leo's bei uns gibt!
Wir wollen am 14.04 von Laboe aus los, hoffe da beißt es auch so gut...:q:q:q

Greez Dirk


----------



## bacalo (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Hallo Mario,

vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht.

Meines Erachtens sind Angelerlebnisberichte, garniert mit Bildern die Sahnehäubchen hier im AB.

Am 15.04.2007 fahren drei Unterfranken wieder für eine Woche an die |rolleyes Ostsee |rolleyes - zähle schon die Minuten - was noch #d .


Allzeit Petri


----------



## Pilkfreak (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Wirklich klasse Bericht!!!!! 
Da wäre ich ja auch gerne dabei gewesen! 
Also nochmals Petri an alle zu den tollen Fischen!

Grüße

Ole


----------



## SteinbitIII (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Glückwunsch zu diesen tollen Bericht!!!! Und dazu noch solche Granatendorsche, Respekt Jungens!!!!
Gruß Steinbit!


----------



## muz660socke (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Sehr schöner Bericht der Lust auf mehr macht.:q Leider gibt es im board zu wenige davon. Weiterhin ein dickes Petri und weiter so.
Gruß Gerd
*





[/URL]*


----------



## haukep (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Hallo Mario

Ich denke ich muss hier mal Einiges klären: Ich habe bestimmt nicht vorgehabt zu stänkern oder einfach nur hier ein bisschen die Diskussion anzuheizen und außerdem bin ich fernab davon Dich als Angler und Kameraden anzugreifen.

Die Fotos, das wurde ja gesagt, hätte man sicherlich etwas überdenken können, aber ok.

Mein Problem, und da fühle ich mich hier etwas mißverstanden, liegt nicht nur in der Fischerei auf die Laichdorsche zur Laichzeit. Sicherlich ist das Erwähnte mit das Unsportlichste was man tun kann, aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Mein Problem begründet sich vielmehr in Statistiken, denn wenn ich sehe wie der Dorschbestand der Ostsee in den letzten Jahren katastrophal geschrumpft ist, dann blutet mir das Herz wenn ich solche Bilder sehe.

Der Grund ist ganz einfach und sicherlich den meisten, zumindest denjenigen im DMV, auch bekannt. Ein großer, ich meine wirklich großer Dorsch, legt um ein Vielfaches mehr Eier als ein kleiner, bzw. mittelgroßer Fisch. Ferner sind die Eier auch größer und haben eine wesentlich bessere Überlebenswarscheinlichkeit. Es ist also faktisch so, dass jeder Meterdorsch undglaublich wichtig für den Dorschbestand ist. Daher sollte es neben einem Mindestmaß auch ein Maximaß geben.

Wenn wir nun in Norwegen angeln und diese großen Dorsche aufgrund der Rahmenbedingungen in verhältnismäßig ordentlichen Zahlen vorkommen, mag es nicht weiter stören wenn man einige Fische entnimmt, wenn wir aber gedanklich wieder in die Ostsee zurückkehren, dann schadet es schon erheblich, denn hier gibt es einfach nicht die Menge an Großdorschen die für Nachwuchs sorgen könnten.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist jedem klar was ich meine. 

Nochmal zu Dir Mario: Ich gratuliere Dir zu dem tollen Angeltag und ich will ihn Dir auch bestimmt nicht kaputtmachen, meine Kritik ist aber sicherlich auch nicht ganz unbegündet...


----------



## SuperMario (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Hallo Hauke,
zunächst erst mal Danke für deine Glückwünsche und deinen erneuten Beitrag. Ich werde natürlich gern darauf eingehen |bla:.

Deine Argumente sind mit Sicherheit gut formuliert und es fällt mir schwer, dir zu widersprechen. Das will ich auch gar nicht, denn ich gebe dir durchaus Recht. Ein Dorsch dieser Größe produziert mit Sicherheit mehr Eier als ein kleiner oder mittelgroßer und sorgt damit auch in erheblichem Maße zur Arterhaltung in der Ostsee bei #6.

Ich will versuchen, dir in meinem speziellen Fall, die Situation etwas genauer zu erläutern: Es ging uns mit Sicherheit nicht darum, solche großen Dorsche zu fangen und damit den Bestand der Ostseeleo's zu gefährden - im Gegenteil. (Ein schöner Küchendorsch ist mir auch viel lieber wie jedes Mal solche Schmerzen in den Armen wie bei diesem Ü1m .)

 Wir sind alle leidenschaftliche Angler aus unserem Verein und organisieren dort auch viele gesellige Veranstaltungen. Dazu gehört es auch (für die Meeresangler unter uns), das ein oder andere Mal gemeinsam auf einem Ostseekutter seinem geliebten Hobby nachzugehen, miteinander Spaß zu haben |bla:, das ein oder andere Bierchen zu trinken #g und natürlich auch ein paar Fische zu fangen #:. Das wir dieses Mal das Glück hatten (bzw. einen guten Kapitän), der solch eine gute Stelle fand, damit hatte niemand gerechnet. Jeder von uns hätte sich genauso über einen Dorsch von 50, 60 oder 70 cm gefreut. Aber ein persönlicher Rekord ist dann mit Sicherheit - ich denke mal, auch für dich - etwas Besonderes |stolz:.

PS: Ich war übrigens schon 3x in Norwegen und des Öfteren in Dänemark, aber bisher habe ich dort solch einen Fisch (leider) noch nicht fangen können.

Ansonsten stimme ich dir natürlich zu und denke auch, dass jeder Ostsee-Angler weiß, wie es um den Dorschbestand aussieht und das etwas dagegen getan werden muss. Aber will man deswegen den Kutterkapitänen und den Anglern gleich ihre Arbeit bzw. ihr Hobby verbieten. 
Ich denke, das die Politik bzw. die EU an dieser Stelle handeln sollten, z.B. mit Schonzeiten oder mit künstlichen Aufzuchtprogrammen wie es bereits begonnen wurde. Darüber gibt es aber mit Sicherheit schon genug andere Threads in diesem Forum .
Das ist allerdings meine persönliche Meinung und ich respektiere auch jede andere genauso - was nicht heißt das ich sie auch befürworte.

@Hauke: Ich hoffe, du hast jetzt etwas mehr Einsicht in meine Meinung bekommen und kannst diese nachvollziehen. Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich deine Haltung auch total in Ordnung und freu mich sogar, das es solche wie Dich gibt. Weiter so #6!


----------



## hans albers (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*



> Nochmal zu Dir Mario: Ich gratuliere Dir zu dem tollen Angeltag und ich will ihn Dir auch bestimmt nicht kaputtmachen, meine Kritik ist aber sicherlich auch nicht ganz unbegündet...




|good:

stimme dem zu..


@ mario:
ich finde es gut , wie du mit kritik umgehst
ohne gleich im karee zu springen..

greetz
hans


----------



## haukep (3. April 2007)

*AW: Von Meterdorschen und anderen persönlichen Rekorden*

Danke für die Antwort, damit, denke ich, können wir das Thema abhaken


----------

